# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Bree

## Abi

*Bree's Game*

Next up is Bree!

This is the scoreboard;



BOXES LEFT: 
7      16

So to start, which one of those 22 boxes do you want?

----------


## Bree

Why hello Noel  :Stick Out Tongue:  erm humm can i have number 7 please  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

Okie pokie!

And what are the 5 boxes you want to open first?

----------


## Bree

Right erm ok can i please have number 21,6,4,9 and3 please first please  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 21: 10p
Box 6: Â£5000
Box 4: 50p
Box 9: Â£50,000
Box 3: Â£100*

So the scoreboard is;



Not bad start, even if the Â£50,000 is a bit of a blow..

Bankers Offer: Â£9500

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bree

Oooh the 50 thousands gone but never mind right erm good offer but

No Deal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bree

Erm right then 13 erm 11 and 22 me thinks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

*Box 13: Â£1000
Box 11: Â£75,000
Box 22: Â£5*

So the scoreboard now is..


Yet again, another one of the power 5 has gone, so your offers going down a bit. Not too much though, as 2 lower ones went..

_Bankers Offer: Â£8000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bree

Ooh right erm again i pulled out a big one so a good offer but

No Deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bree

Ok then * Holds lucky key chain* :Stick Out Tongue:  Boxs 5 12 and 18 please  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

*Box 5: Â£20,000
Box 12: Â£50
Box 18: Â£100,000*

Therefore the leaderboard is..



The banker likes your destruction of the power 5  :Stick Out Tongue: 

_Bankers Offer: Â£5,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bree

I need a new lucky charm me thinks  :Stick Out Tongue:  I bet he dose  :Stick Out Tongue:  ohh well he dont scare me so erm im gonna have to say 

No Deal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

The banker is still trying to recover from being scared from Luna, dont go giving him a nervous breakdown, now!

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bree

Ooh i will try not to then  :Stick Out Tongue:  erm right boxs 17 10 and 8  :Smile:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

*Box 17: Â£10
Box 10: Â£10,000
Box 8: Â£250,000*

So the Scoreboard now is..



Bankers Offer: Â£2000

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bree

ooh oh well it dont matter aslong as i beat the banker  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Angel:  

No Deal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

What are the next 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bree

Erm 1 15 and 20 please Noel  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£500
Box 15: Â£1
Box 20: Â£35,000*

Therefore the scoreboard now is..



So, out of the kindness and genorousity of his heart..

_Bankers Offer: STICK- Â£2000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## Bree

Oooh not looking good but oh well i came here with nothing so erm right :Stick Out Tongue:  

No Deal  :Smile:

----------


## Abi

What are the final 3 boxes you want to open?

----------


## Bree

Ermm right then 2 14 19 please  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£250
Box 14: 1p
Box 19: Â£15,000*

Therefore the final scoreboard looks like this...



_Bankers Offer: Â£1,750_

Deal or No Deal??

----------


## Bree

Oooh right well after thinking about it your only here once so i guess im gonna have to say...

No Deal  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

Are you ready to see what is in box 7, and what you've won?!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bree

Yup ready as i'll ever be Noel  :Big Grin:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

*Box 7 contains Â£750*

Really sorry, Bree! But well done on being a fab player!

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game and it hasnât been fixed  :Smile:

----------


## Bree

Aww never mind i've had a fab time  :Big Grin:  thanks for having me  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

> Aww never mind i've had a fab time  thanks for having me


You could be remembered for winning the same as Luna, lol! Well done, I bet I get 1p.

----------

